# Getting Haircut. No fashion sense, need advice!



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day, my hair is way too long but more importantly it's symbolic for this new chapter of my life (recovery).

I've accepted that tomorrow's plan will trigger anxiety, but I am confident that I can overcome it. However I am much less confident about my sense of style. I can't find one photo of myself where I think "I looked good with that hairstyle".

For those reasons I am seeking the advice of anyone with a hint of style. What would look good on me (there's an old pic in my profile)? And how do I convey this to the stylist?

I'm feeling pretty confident tonight so I might snap a new pic in a minute. My hair is shoulder length, dark and mostly straight.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hard to tell you're wearing a hat.lol

Can't go wrong with a buzz cut.. 1 1/2 on the side, 4 on top...


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> Hard to tell you're wearing a hat.lol
> 
> Can't go wrong with a buzz cut.. 1 1/2 on the side, 4 on top...


OK, no hat.









I don't know about a buzz though, it looks authoritative on others but I feel like a big nerf ball. I'm guessing 1-1/2 and 4 refer to length in inches (?) and I must admit I'm not sure what that looks like, but when I think buzz cut I picture really short hair.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

graymatter said:


> OK, no hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 1 1/2 and 4 are the razor number..1 is peach fuzz, a #4 is like 1/2 inch..


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

Speak to your hairdresser they should know what styles would look good with your face shape, they should have various books and magazines to go through together


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> No 1 1/2 and 4 are the razor number..1 is peach fuzz, a #4 is like 1/2 inch..


Oh. In that case, I tried it and I look like a big nerf ball.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

reddolls said:


> Speak to your hairdresser they should know what styles would look good with your face shape, they should have various books and magazines to go through together


Gosh, going in there and asking for a haircut is tough enough, now we have to discuss my face shape and look at books together? That just upped the ante.

Thank you very much, this will be a challenge and therefore all the more rewarding.


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

graymatter said:


> Gosh, going in there and asking for a haircut is tough enough, now we have to discuss my face shape and look at books together? That just upped the ante.
> 
> Thank you very much, this will be a challenge and therefore all the more rewarding.


I know how you feel  I used to have a friend who would cut my hair, then she left the profession, I was in a pretty bad state with SA, wouldnt leave the house so my family would get someone to come in and do it for me, after working hard I got the courage to finally start getting out, my first appointment someone had to make it for me, someone went with me and I don't think I said 2 words, now a few years later my hairdresser is someone I would call a friend, very comfortable now. The challenge you have set yourself is great, remember the haircut itself isn't the change, can always grow back, but stepping out of the comfort zone is the reward, anything else is a added bonus! Good luck


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Look up "short sides long top". I think it would look good on you; plus, it's in fashion right now.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

chickenfett said:


> Look up "short sides long top". I think it would look good on you; plus, it's in fashion right now.


I got some mixed results with that search, a lot of the pics were gelled-up pretty boys*, which really isn't me. Some pics were cool and classy, but a lot of those guys had curly/wavy hair and I'm not sure I could pull it off with my hair.

*(I know I asked for stylish, but I guess I meant more dashing than fashionable).

Thank you for the suggestion though. I think I'm going to take reddolls' advice and put my hair in the hands of a professional, I just need to figure out how to convey what I want. You've all been very helpful, I now know that I don't wan't it too short and that I want a classy look.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

graymatter said:


> OK, no hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you I would get it short from the sides and enough to style from the top. You would look good with hair product styled like "Mohawk business style" It would help bring out your facial features more + your hair colour would suit hair product if you were to spike it up


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you should definitely have some length on top because your forehead is quite short and more narrow than your jaw area(at least from the picture). Talk to your hair stylist, that's usually best.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with the above. I think this would look really nice:








But if you want something that requires less maintenance I'd go with this. Still short sides/long top style, but less out there.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I just got back, it's still longer than those styles but I think it looks nicer than before. I'll take a pic tonight, right now the sun is shining right through my curtains rendering my webcam all but useless.

I won't lie there were some terrifying moments, the conversations didn't last as long as I had hoped and trying to explain how I wanted my hair wasn't easy either. Still it was a big step, and overall a rewarding experience.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations! You took a big step!


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure I reached stylish, but I like it more than before.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Much better..Congrats on the new change.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahhhh! Awesome!


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking good. Congratulations!


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all. I styled it for the first time the other day, while I'm not keen on the way hair gel feels I do think it looked good. Maybe I'll look into other styling solutions, but when it comes to hair products I'm just as clueless as I am regarding haircuts.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

It looks good on you, great job!


----------

